# Traveler & "alt"-friendly Mechanics & Shops



## jimi (Dec 25, 2021)

A lot of folks, myself included, struggle to find decent mechanics when we need them, so maybe we can get a master list going?

If you have someone you trust, please comment their name or the name of their shop, the city/state they're based in (or if they're traveling), and contact info if they have it! 

Feel free to share your horror stories and "shops to never visit", too. We all know if you're visibly homeless, queer, femme, left-y, cool looking, whatever, just stopping in at random shops is a gamble. Mechanics' reactions when they see the "decor" in my van has made me drive away from more than one shop for sure. (Also I know, DIY is great, and yeah, you can learn a ton from youtube, but sometimes you just don't have the tools, space, grip strength, or confidence to do it yourself. This is for those of us that need professional help every now and then, hah.)


----------



## RACC00NHands (Dec 25, 2021)

I only know VW specific mechanics right now, but if that's what you're looking for, then I'd recommend No Name Garage in Eugene or Old Volks home in Bend. What issues are you having?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2021)

nowhere in austin, texas. seriously, every place here over charges like crazy and a lot of the popular shops seem specifically designed for yuppies to blow money on. everyone i know here complains that there aren't any good and reasonably priced mechanics here.


----------



## jimi (Dec 25, 2021)

RACC00NHands said:


> I only know VW specific mechanics right now, but if that's what you're looking for, then I'd recommend No Name Garage in Eugene or Old Volks home in Bend. What issues are you having?


Thanks, but I'm actually up in Washington, and I have a few shops friends recommended that I'm gonna check out and report back here on. It's just time for my baby's annual checkup and it reminded me that I've been meaning to make a thread like this for a while.


----------



## RACC00NHands (Dec 26, 2021)

jimi said:


> Thanks, but I'm actually up in Washington, and I have a few shops friends recommended that I'm gonna check out and report back here on. It's just time for my baby's annual checkup and it reminded me that I've been meaning to make a thread like this for a while.


I haven't found any places in Washington that I liked. Most of them either overcharge or do poor work, at least in Spokane


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 26, 2021)

I really recommend to anyone who owns a vehicle to get hands on and do as much as you can yourself- I knew pretty much nothing when I got my first living vehicle, but by starting slow and steady i found that a lot of things are actually very simple - and even if you only do the basics you will save yourself a hell of a lot of money...

I would suggest learning to work on the following to get you started....

1. Servicing - this is very important for the long term health of your vehicle and is generally straightforward BUT IS OFTEN NEGLECTED BY HIPPIES ! - draining the oil and replacing the oil filter / air filter / fuel filter should only take a couple of hours - maybe an experienced friend could show you the first time, or maybe watch and offer advice...

2. Tyre Change & Inspection - it amazes me how many people call the breakdown company rather than just change a flat tyre themselves ! all of the necessary equipment ( jack / wheel brace etc) should be stowed in the vehicle someplace, along with a good condition inflated spare tyre ! if any of these things are missing then replace them - even if you do call the AAA they won't be able to change a tyre if there isn't one with the vehicle...

also one should periodically look over all tyres and check for damage / excess wear / embedded screws etc etc

3. Vehicle Health Check - park it on flat clean dry concrete and run the vehicle for a while, keeping an eye for fluids dripping on the floor -anything more than the slightest spots of black oil should be investigated and repaired BEFORE A PROBLEM DEVELOPS - a vehicle often gives you warning that it's about to breakdown - learn to spot the signs !

I'll stop there as I'm not actually providing the information that the OP requested - I just feel that a bit of knowledge and hands on experience can be very empowering to a vehicle dweller and massively reduces vehicle related stress, which is most definitely 'a thing' !


----------



## Ynwdwndrr (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes; if any ever wander Houston: Manny at Downtown Radiator.

He's done some under the counter stuff for me (i.e. where to get truck wouldn't pass inspection) if need that sorta thing. More importantly, reasonable, and has guided/encouraged me to do my own repairs


----------



## RACC00NHands (Dec 27, 2021)

roguetrader said:


> I really recommend to anyone who owns a vehicle to get hands on and do as much as you can yourself- I knew pretty much nothing when I got my first living vehicle, but by starting slow and steady i found that a lot of things are actually very simple - and even if you only do the basics you will save yourself a hell of a lot of money...


Agreed. A lot of us who live in vans don't have the most reliable vehicle, and knowing some basic mechanic skills will take you a long way. Check your oil and coolant regularly.

Tune ups should happen every 2-3000 miles depending on your vehicle. This includes an oil change, timing adjustment, valve adjustment, spark check, compression check, point adjustment, and idle adjustment. These are all fairly straightforward and you can probably find tutorials for your specific vehicle online. 

For these you'll need:
Wrenches
Oil and oil pan
torque wrench
new oil filter and oil screen
feeler gauge
compression gauge
tach-dwell meter

If you don't have these, places like Autozone, Napa and O'Reilly's have loan-a-tool programs where you can buy tools and then bring them back and get a full refund

You should also know how to change a tire. the process is about the same for any vehicle. Jack it up, loosen the lugnuts (In a star pattern, a little at a time, not all at once), take off the wheel and put on your spare, then tighten the lugnuts the same way you took them off. ALWAYS BLOCK YOUR TIRES! Jacks are scary. If your car drops, you or your van could get seriously hurt.

Every 15,000-30,000 miles depending on the vehicle, you'll have some more work to do. Change your transmission fluid, repack accessible wheel bearings, grease cv boots, adjust your breaks. These are often simple in theory but a bitch to do in practice.

I recommend planning ahead where you'll be parked to do this. You want it to be flat, and somewhere where you can work without being hassled. I've done all of these in supermarket parking lots but I much prefer to commandeer a friend's driveway for a day or two.

the bottom line is that maintenance is easy-If you do it. There's no troubleshooting, and you can find the information you need pretty painlessly. It's far harder to fix something that goes wrong. If your car dies while your out in the middle of the desert, you need to figure out what caused the issue, how to get parts, and how to fix it. It's way easier to do maintenance beforehand and not have the issue in the first place.


----------



## texastraveler (Dec 28, 2021)

Mike Dean's in Atascadero, CA gave me a good deal on a fuel pump replacement a few weeks back


----------



## Wermi901 (Nov 23, 2022)

RACC00NHands said:


> Agreed. A lot of us who live in vans don't have the most reliable vehicle, and knowing some basic mechanic skills will take you a long way. Check your oil and coolant regularly.
> 
> Tune ups should happen every 2-3000 miles depending on your vehicle. This includes an oil change, timing adjustment, valve adjustment, spark check, compression check, point adjustment, and idle adjustment. These are all fairly straightforward and you can probably find tutorials for your specific vehicle online.
> 
> ...



this is really helpful information, thank you.


----------



## bellavesus (Nov 23, 2022)

This is a great idea for a thread! If anyone has car/truck/van/rv issues in or around Asheville hit me up as Ive got a shop and tools.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 24, 2022)

I usually buy one of those Chilton automotive repair books for my year make and model of vehicle. It's a massive book with detailed instructions on how to fix just about anything on the car it covers. They're kinda spendy, like maybe $25 or so but well worth it imo. I wouldn't rebuild my own transmission using the book but for general maintenance or simple parts replacement like alternator, starter, plugs, wires, water pump etc.. you'll save a ton of money doing it yourself out of the book. Combine that book with some youtube videos, it's nearly impossible to fuck up if you just follow the instructions. I've changed out distributors on highway shoulders. you can do this stuff anywhere really.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Nov 29, 2022)

Avoid areas with high cost of living I’ll tell you that much. I just had some major engine problems in the seattle area, and finding a mechanic who charges less then 150$/hour is basically impossible. Sad to say its getting very hard to find mechanics even in the 120$ range now a days.

As others have said, Knowing how to fix your own shit is really a key skill to have. I’ve watched friends blow THOUSANDS on basic non complicated repairs. Save your money for when shit really goes wrong.

When I do need a mechanic, I look for ones with ideally over 100 reviews, the vast majority of them posative. I go directly to the lowest ratings and read those, 90% of the time its ignorant entitled people throwing a hissy fit. But you will occasionally see someone who had a genuine problem with the mechanics work, and see how the mechanic did or did not respond to that. It’s really important for weeding out the bad ones.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Nov 29, 2022)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I usually buy one of those Chilton automotive repair books for my year make and model of vehicle. It's a massive book with detailed instructions on how to fix just about anything on the car it covers. They're kinda spendy, like maybe $25 or so but well worth it imo. I wouldn't rebuild my own transmission using the book but for general maintenance or simple parts replacement like alternator, starter, plugs, wires, water pump etc.. you'll save a ton of money doing it yourself out of the book. Combine that book with some youtube videos, it's nearly impossible to fuck up if you just follow the instructions. I've changed out distributors on highway shoulders. you can do this stuff anywhere really.



Another thing to look for is the factory service manuals for your vehicle. The more common your rig the easier it is too find. Basically its the full repair instructions for everything that the auto maker gives to mechanics and dealerships when the car is made. Mines a digital emulator run version I pirated somewhere. You can find pdf’s or hard copies sometimes on ebay ($$$!) Comes with diagrams and everything. Stupid useful.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Nov 29, 2022)

Wermi901 said:


> this is really helpful information, thank you.





RACC00NHands said:


> Agreed. A lot of us who live in vans don't have the most reliable vehicle, and knowing some basic mechanic skills will take you a long way. Check your oil and coolant regularly.
> 
> Tune ups should happen every 2-3000 miles depending on your vehicle. This includes an oil change, timing adjustment, valve adjustment, spark check, compression check, point adjustment, and idle adjustment. These are all fairly straightforward and you can probably find tutorials for your specific vehicle online.
> 
> ...



Most of these only apply to older vehicles, like pre 90’s old. For newer gasoline cars for example, adjusting timing, idle, valves and checking the spark plugs every 2-3k is totally unnecessary unless theres a problem. And doing a compression test every 2000 is just a waste of time and or money.

I change the oil/filter every 3-3.5k. Grease all steering and suspension components. Check the differentail oil and do quick once over to identify any potential failing parts. Check Oil, coolant, brake fluid, tranny, and power steering weekly. Mostly to catch leaks early. I’ve caught and fixed like 5 oil leaks before they became a problem(fuck up your engine) doing this.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Nov 29, 2022)

If your in need of service at slabs durring the winter. Ask around for Randal, his van actually has “Mechanic (phone number” on the side. He does good work, he’s trustworthy and last I checked he charged 50$ an hour, mind you this price was a couple years ago.


----------

